# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Πρόβλημα με αντιστροφέα τάσης

## fkdpbpar

Θέλω να τροφοδοτήσω κάτι τελεστικούς 741 οι οποίοι χρειάζονται και αρνητική τροφοδοσία, έφτιαξα τον αντιστροφέα τάσης http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=409  , αλλά μου συμβαίνουν τα εξής:
 Για να πάρω -12 βολτ, που θέλω, του δίνω γύρω στα 8 βολτ   :Head:   αλλά και πάλι δεν μένουν σταθερά (-12) κατεβαίνουν ή ανεβαίνουν με σταθερό ρυθμό, απλά στα +8 βολτ περίπου ανεβαίνουν ή κατεβαίνουν πιο αργά. Το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι να σταθεροποιήσω την τάση στα -12 βολτ και λιγότερο το ότι έπρεπε να του έδινα +13βολτ, καμιά ιδέα για το τι φταίει?

----------


## jakektm

στο κειμενο της κατασκευης γραφει οτι για να παρεις -12 του δινεις +13 βολτ.., αλλα δε μπορεσα να καταλαβω τι εννοεις ανεβαινουν κατεβαινουν!!

----------


## Vegeta

Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά επειδή μου έχει πει τι συμβαίνει… μετράει με ένα βολτόμετρο την έξοδο και αρχίζει η πρώτη ένδειξη και είναι -12 V αλλά μετά συνεχίζει -11,9 -11,8 -11.7 -11,6 …. Και πάει λέγοντας...
κάτι σαν να ξεφορτίζει ένας πυκνωτής

----------


## jakektm

μηπως εβαλες με αντιθετη πολικοτητα τον πυκνωτη c3 , απο αυτη που δειχνει το σχεδιο ?

η και τον c2 δες

----------


## Vegeta

Το κύκλωμα φαίνεται πολύ απλό και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να έχεις κάνει πολλά λάθη. Ή κάποιον από τους πυκνωτές σου θα τον έχεις βάλει με αντίθετη πολικότητα ή δεν θα έχεις προσέξει καλά που έχεις στο σχήμα σου βραχυκυκλώματα. (η κουκίδες είναι εκεί που βραχυκυκλώνει, ενώ όταν κόβετε η γραμμή δεν κάνει επαφή.

----------


## fkdpbpar

Όχι σωστά τους έχω, μάλλον κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα. Έχω φτιάξει δύο φορές το κύκλωμα με διαφορετικά εξαρτήματα μήπως κάποιο δεν δουλεύει καλά αλλά και τις δύο φορές έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.

----------


## jakektm

με τι το τροφοδοτεις?  τροφοδοτικο με μετασχηματιστη? παλμοτροφοδοτικο?

----------


## Vegeta

με τροφοδοτικό το τροφοδοτει κατι σαν αυτο εδω: http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=403

----------


## fkdpbpar

Έκτος από αυτό που λέει ο Vegeta μόλις τώρα το τροφοδότησα με ένα άλλο (του έδωσα τάση 1,5 βόλτ) μπας και φταίει αυτό αλλά πάλι τα ίδια, το άφησα κανένα μισάωρο και τελικά κατέληξε στα 0 βολτ. Έπειτα κλείνω το τροφοδοτικό και μετά από λίγη ώρα που κοιτάω το πολύμετρο (με το κύκλωμα χωρίς τροφοδοσία) έδειχνε τάση -0,8 βολτ η οποία μειώνονταν σιγά σιγά, πως γίνεται αυτό, δεν ξέρω τι φταίει.

----------


## ggr

Γιατι δεν φτιαχνεις ενα συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο +/- 12V ειναι πολυ απλο με ενα 7812 και ενα 7912.  :Wink:

----------


## Vegeta

συγνώμη που μιλάω παλι εκ μέρος του fkdpbpar αλλά χρειαζόμαστε τον αντιστροφέα τάσης για μια κατασκευή που κάνουμε μαζί. στην αρχή του είχα πει να κάνει την κατασκευή γιατι πίστευα οτι ειχε κατασκευασει μονος του πιο μπροστα το συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο που λες. αυτος ομως ειχε προσπαθησει να κανει τον αντιστροφεα τασης και μαλιστα ειχε το προβλημα που σας περιγραφει το οποιο δεν το ηξερα. το θεμα ειναι οτι χρειαζομαστε να τροφοδοτισουμε ενα κυκλωμα με αρνητικη ταση και το κακο ειναι τον χρειαζομαστε αμεσα. για αυτο δεν εχουμε ανεση χρονου να παμε να αγορασουμε τα υλικα του συμμετρικου τροφοδοτικου και να κατσουμε να το φτιαξουμε. για αυτο κοιταμε να διορθωσουμε τον αντιστροφεα τασης του οποιου τα υλικα τα εχουμε ηδη. εάν να δεν τα καταφερουμε μεχρι την δευτερα, τι να πω; θα παμε να αγορασουμε τα υλικα (που θα εχουν ανοιξει τα καταστηματα) και θα προσπαθησουμε να φτιαξουμε το συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο. ο fkdpbpar λεει οτι το κύκλωμα είναι σωστό στο μπρεντμπορντ και οτι το έχει δει εκατό φορές. για αυτο εαν υπαρχει καποιος ο οποιος να εχει κανει αυτο το κυκλωμα και εχει συναντησει καποιο παρομοιο προβλημα το οποιο το εχει ξεπερασει ας βοηθησει.

----------

